# Any Central Illinois Goats?????



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Are there any other Central Illinois GTO owners here besides TheGoat and gto_lady04??


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've seen a few others around Bloomington..... hopefully I can catch em sometime and get tell them about the forum.:cheers


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

There are going to be doing a post about a cruisin in Galesburg on June 4th. Supposedly it's rather large and we're hoping to get a bunch of us there.

Monica


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My brother is getting married that Saturday, maybe I can make it over to Galesburg. How many are supposed to be there?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Here in Bloomington we have a group called Twin City Cruisers that gets together once a month. There are upwards of 200 cars at some of these get togethers. So far I've been the only GTO to show up (at least at the ones I've been to). www.twincitycruisers.com


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO LADY,i didnt know you were a member over here.BTW,im from central Illinois.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Rynesgto said:


> GTO LADY,i didnt know you were a member over here.BTW,im from central Illinois.


I didn't know you were a member here either, but I knew you were from Central Illinois.

I posted this when we getting ready for our meet to see if any other's would be interested.


----------



## Brazen Goat (Jun 30, 2006)

Im from Decatur, i know there are about 5 in town but i havent been able to meet them yet, i know one guy is in a car club but im not sure if hes on here(05 blue w/the judge on the side)
-Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

olney ill here, over on the south eastern part of the state


----------



## scottsh80 (Jul 10, 2006)

new 06 torrid red 6 speed here - arrowsmith - driving around b/n ... just got last weds....


----------



## scottsh80 (Jul 10, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Here in Bloomington we have a group called Twin City Cruisers that gets together once a month. There are upwards of 200 cars at some of these get togethers. So far I've been the only GTO to show up (at least at the ones I've been to). www.twincitycruisers.com


I went to the last cruise and i was the only new goat i saw.... no one else even acted like they knew what the hell my car was.. idiots!


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in Peoria. Just picked up a new 2006 Torrid Red with 6 sp last night. Love it so far. My wife and I took it out the last 2 nights cruising. She loves it to. We'll have to try and catch the cruise in Bloomington sometime. We just moved here from Michigan 3 months ago and getting to know the area.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I live in Bloomington and have a 04 yellow jacket with black stripes. have only seen 3 new goats around. one is black and thats at my girlfriends fathers dealership. and one is blue and lives over by the goodwill store. and the last one is red and is sittin in the Rebbec lot. honk if ya see me or pull up next to me and chat. Would love to meet up with local goat owners and cruise sometimes.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

04stangkiller said:


> I live in Bloomington and have a 04 yellow jacket with black stripes. have only seen 3 new goats around. one is black and thats at my girlfriends fathers dealership. and one is blue and lives over by the goodwill store. and the last one is red and is sittin in the Rebbec lot. honk if ya see me or pull up next to me and chat. Would love to meet up with local goat owners and cruise sometimes.


Do you work at Country?

I'm starting to see more GTO's around town now. I met a guy at the June cruise who has an '06 Red one and last night I wound up behind a '06 Yellow goat. Mine is Impulse Blue, and there is an '04 Blue goat out near Downs that I've run into on Towanda Barnes a few times. I also have seen a Barbados Blue one running around. 

I plan to be at the next cruise, it's August 12th and (Foriegn Parent Company Night). The Sept 9th cruise is Pontiac night and I plan to be at that one as well.

On a side note, anyone around this area have a GMM ripshifter? If so, where did you get it installed?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

No i dont work at country i am only 17. ill try to make it to the next cruise in at the shnucks lot.. i usually go the the cruise in at the outback lot.. i dont have a rip shifter but you might be able to have don owen auto do it.. either that or clay dooley.. if as a last resort you could take it to barker motors i know both owners and bought my goat from them.. they do great honest work and quick turnaround time..


----------



## tim87tr (May 15, 2006)

*present*

CGM in East Central, Paris, IL. This would be about 1.5 hr SE of Decatur and 2.0 hr SE of Bloomington.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

When are the cruises at the Schnucks lot?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

www.twincitycruisers.com


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Do you work at Country?
> 
> I'm starting to see more GTO's around town now. I met a guy at the June cruise who has an '06 Red one and last night I wound up behind a '06 Yellow goat. Mine is Impulse Blue, and there is an '04 Blue goat out near Downs that I've run into on Towanda Barnes a few times. I also have seen a Barbados Blue one running around.
> 
> ...



I have a GMM Ripshift and got it installed at Speed INC in Schaumberg.I dont know of any places near bloomington.Go on LS1GTO.com and ask around,im sure someone around your area has installed it on there GTO and would help ya out.


----------



## GTOTKO (Sep 3, 2009)

*04 goat*

im from kankakee theres 2 in my town


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm around Decatur, I have a post up for Central Illinois roll call, Evidently not much going on around these parts, I know of at least 12 GTO's around Decatur, I guess they are not members here.


----------

